# How-to-Use-The-Club-Workshop



## youppi (Nov 6, 2019)

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/How-to-Use-The-Club-Workshop.pdf


----------



## chemteach (Nov 8, 2019)

youppi said:


> https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/How-to-Use-The-Club-Workshop.pdf


THe link doesn't seem to be working.  What is it for?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2019)

The link just work for me.


----------



## youppi (Nov 8, 2019)

I just tried it and the link works for me too


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 10, 2019)

link doesnt display

Sent from my SM-J327W using Tapatalk


----------



## winger (Dec 5, 2019)

Downloads for me ok. Thanks


----------

